# moblie phone costs to phone uk



## martin1962 (May 31, 2010)

hi does anyone know the cheapest rates to phone the uk from a mobile ?

thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hits mobile ofer very good rates, a few cents a minute.

http://www.hitsmobile.es


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I'm with steve on this, cheaper to ring than send a text.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

martin1962 said:


> hi does anyone know the cheapest rates to phone the uk from a mobile ?
> 
> thanks


Yoigo 'La del Ocho' tariff is 8 cents a minute + 15 cents connection. You can get it on tarjeta (PAYG) or contract.
Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


----------

